

Google to name Dennis Woodside as new CEO of Motorola Mobility - barredo
http://androidandme.com/2012/02/news/google-to-announced-dennis-woodside-as-new-ceo-of-motorola-mobility/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+androidandme+%28Android+and+Me%29

======
dsr_
No experience with consumer electronics. No experience with hardware
manufacturing. No experience with industrial design. No experience with
manufacturing physical objects.

I'll take small bets on this being basically an interim appointment, lasting
less than 2 years.

~~~
kkowalczyk
Page & Brin were perfect people to start Google. As computer science PHD
candidates, they had lot of experience in rising capital, starting a business,
building massive datacenters, writing applications that run on thousands of
computers, managing large software teams, rapidly scaling a company from a few
people to thousands etc.

Oh no, wait, they didn't.

BTW: even Steve Jobs didn't _personally_ operate injection-molding machines or
designed CAD models. He's the CEO, not an industrial designer.

~~~
firefoxman1
That is a good point, and while running a startup is completely different than
stepping into a billion-dollar corporation, the argument is still valid. Here
are a couple examples from recent years:

    
    
       Who            On Paper         Reality
       -----------------------------------------------------------
       Steve Jobs     Hippy kid        F**kin best CEO of our time
       Alan Mulally   Normal engineer  Ford's savior
    
       John Sculley   Perfect fit      Drove Apple into the ground
       Carol Bartz    CEO material     Need I explain?
       Léo Apotheker  Good enough      Yeah, right.

~~~
yuhong
FYI on Leo: [http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/22/business/voting-to-
hire-a-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/22/business/voting-to-hire-a-chief-
without-meeting-him.html)

But yea, I have been thinking about looking for CEOs from alternate sources
like the startup world for a while now if hiring externally.

------
wilfra
They should recruit Bob Mansfield (Apple SVP iphone hardware) or one of his
deputies and give them complete autonomy. Bringing the Google design touch to
Motorola is not the answer.

~~~
commandar
>Bringing the Google design touch to Motorola is not the answer.

Given two weeks with my Droid 4, I'm going to have to disagree with this. The
phone is great on the whole, but almost everything I dislike about it is where
Moto veered from vanilla Android. Things like Facebook sync and manually
connecting to an Exchange were broken out of the box.

To be honest, I went ahead and bought the phone primarily because of the
impending Google acquisition. I'm making a calculated wager that Google will
have Moto push a closer to stock build of ICS at the least, and unlock the
bootloader in the best case scenario.

~~~
baggachipz
Yeah, the best and first thing this guy should do is kill motoblur.

